# When it's time to quit the current job...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

So when I'm ready to quit my current job, and start my new business, I will be in direct competition with my old employer.

So my question is......how would you go about quiting and what would you tell them?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

The first thing I would be sure of is that you didn't sign a non compete clause that would prevent you from competing against your employer to begin with.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be positively sure that you are ready to handle the whole operation on your own along with a well built business plan, and have a financial cushion of at least 6 months to a year of expenses. If so, I would type a letter of resignation giving 2 weeks notice, and thank your employer for the opportunity to work for them, and explain that you would like to go out on your own, and offer to help with any orders when needed (i.e. they receive a last minute order that they can't complete in house, but would contract to you.) If you are in direct competition with them, you will probably need a significant factor that makes using your services more attractive to the customer. You also have to decide whether your location can sustain another print shop or whatever business you are starting. If not, your employer can weather the storm longer than you can and wait until you run out of money to continue business as usual.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You want to make sure that you didn't sign a non-compete at any point during your employment. If you did - then you're probably in trouble because most states interpret those agreements in favor of the employer.

Also, consider whether your employer is litigious. If your employer sued past employees or others, I would advise you to think twice and to make sure you make your business different enough that won't give your employer much grounds to sue you. But of course, if a person wants to sue - they can sue. There's some dude who has sued Microsoft over 50 times!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Also, tread very carefully if you intend to contact existing clients to do business with you after you leave; and if you intend to contact fellow employees in an attempt to get them to work for you after you leave.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

i agree with the other's advise..... make sure you didn't sign any contract stating "non-compete"..

and also, i agree you have to thank your employer on your resignation letter and give them enough time to find a replacement for you.

and this is very very important, DO NOT START your own business BEFORE YOUR resignation. You have to be totally out of your current job before you start any transaction for you own business (not even a single cent or small deals). Wait until you're totally out and resigned. don't give your current employer a ground for LEGAL action.

and when you are already out there on your own, ETHICALLY, it is not advisable to go out after your previous company's clients. BUT, it's GOOD to at least email or call those clients who are loyal to you to inform them that you no longer work for your previous company and that you have ventured out on your own. Just in case they might look for you there.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Never signed a thing ever. 
They are bigger then I would be for a long time. I. Had my own business before working for them, and honestly just can't get use to having a boss, was a lot happier making my own decisions even though I made less money.
I've been with them for a year. I would be internet based working from home. They are internet based but have a retail/warehouse location.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck w/everything and I agree please make sure you didn't sign anything w/a clause! I know someone who violated an agreement in the past and it didn't turn out to hot! They ended up being unable to work for over a year and spending tons of money on attorney fees, etc. It's not worth it. Even though, this was dealing w/another industry. I don't think you want the headache.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Uh, I would be absolutely poistive that they didn't read teh boards where I posted such a question, thereby tipping them off to your plans before you're ready?


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

good luck to you I lost my job due to the recession and doing t shirt printing. Never looked back mate


----------

